# Postpartum bleeding- only after bath?



## Bookworm715 (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a complication-free birth 9 days ago (w/ the exception of a slight case of shoulder dystocia). I feel wonderful and the PP bleeding was never very heavy and subsided about 2 days ago.

However, twice now, after I take a bath I have pretty heavy bleeding. I don't see anything in the bathtub but when I'm drying off I can feel a slight gush and there's quite a bit of blood. It stops pretty quickly (w/in the hour, for sure) and there's no pain involved.

Should I call my MW about it? Is this common? What the heck is it?


----------



## texasnurse3 (Feb 19, 2009)

What do you mean by quite a bit? What size pad do you have to use, and how much does the pad fill up?

And is it bright red or brown?


----------



## Bookworm715 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texasnurse3* 
What do you mean by quite a bit? What size pad do you have to use, and how much does the pad fill up?

And is it bright red or brown?

It's bright red.

Both times,I was caught off guard and didn't have a pad available (I ran out and thought I was done bleeding!)

Both times, I felt the gush and some ran down my leg (like one droplet, not a stream). I grabbed a towel and laid down (both times I was drying off/dressing in my bedroom) and the towel ended up with a spot about the size of my palm. Unfortunately, I don't know what that would translate to in terms of soaking a pad, you know?

Also, when I peed right after this happened tonight there were what appeared to be a few teeny clots, but nothing that would make me worry on their own (only a couple, and very very small, like the size of a pea.)


----------



## texasnurse3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you increased your activity a lot in the past couple days? A lot of times that will make your bleeding start again. It doesn't sound like too much blood, and it's encouraging that you don't have pain with it. If you've been more active, pay attention to how you feel throughout the day to make sure you're not doing too much too soon. It doesn't sound like something to worry about, but if it continues to increase or if it starts to stink then call your MW.


----------



## Bookworm715 (Dec 31, 2008)

My activity hasn't increased, per se, but I've really been on the go quite a bit since DD was born. I've been listening to my body and resting whenever I feel tired but I have really felt WONDERFUL since she was born.

I need to call my MW tomorrow anyway to make my PP appt, so I'll mention it when I call. Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## Care Lee (Feb 12, 2009)

I bleed for several weeks intermittently. It will stop and start and stop and start for about six weeks.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

it could be the warm water causing it. you might be one of those that intermittenly bleeds and the warm water just relaxes and "thins" the blood letting it flow. I don't think - unless it was enough to make you feel faint, sick or in pain or something like that, that it's worth worrying about.
but again, if it was with other symptoms of pain or faintness, that would be another issue worth more exploring.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny* 
it could be the warm water causing it. you might be one of those that intermittenly bleeds and the warm water just relaxes and "thins" the blood letting it flow. I don't think - unless it was enough to make you feel faint, sick or in pain or something like that, that it's worth worrying about.
but again, if it was with other symptoms of pain or faintness, that would be another issue worth more exploring.


ITA. THe warm water relaxes the uterus just enough to allow a little bleeding. Doesn't sound like enough to worry about, from what you describe.


----------



## momto4kids (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Care Lee* 
I bleed for several weeks intermittently. It will stop and start and stop and start for about six weeks.

I had this with my last couple babies....i thought I was done & then a day or two later I would feel alittle pop & start bleeding again for a couple hours. Nothing huge or major....but enough that I could NOT wear at least a panty liner because I never new when it would occur







:

Dana


----------

